# New bike - BH Prisma



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'm not necessarily a beginner. Use to road ride some 20+yrs ago. I've been a MTB'er for a long time. Last year I decided to get back into road riding to supplement my MTB'ing. Last year I picked up a used '05 Trek 1200 to see if I'd enjoy road'ing again. 

Well after 1 summer, I got rid of the Trek and made an upgrade


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I was looking at that bike but I could not find a dealer in my area that had any in stock. I am not about to spend that type of money and not be able to take a test ride. Nice choice, enjoy.


----------



## panzercom2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking bike!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## matheusdutrademoura (Mar 29, 2012)

Tired of riding my Cervélo P2 for climbing hills, I bought the BH Prisma red frame version two weeks ago with full Campagnolo Athena and Campagnolo Vento Reaction wheels, the bike is amazing!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

matheusdutrademoura said:


> Tired of riding my Cervélo P2 for climbing hills, I bought the BH Prisma red frame version two weeks ago with full Campagnolo Athena and Campagnolo Vento Reaction wheels, the bike is amazing!


Very nice. You're from Brazil?
Was that mostly stock or did you have it custom built up for you? Here in the U.S. the Prisma is only available in Ultegra and 105 groups. But I know in other countries there are more options.


----------



## matheusdutrademoura (Mar 29, 2012)

tlg said:


> Very nice. You're from Brazil?
> Was that mostly stock or did you have it custom built up for you? Here in the U.S. the Prisma is only available in Ultegra and 105 groups. But I know in other countries there are more options.


Yeah, I'm from Brazil. Actually I bought it as a custom built up from a guy who imports cycling stuff from Europe, like BH from Spain and Campagnolo gear from Italy. I don't think there are bikeshops selling BHs around here yet.

Anyways, I'm really happy with the bike... it is very stiff and responsive.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

matheusdutrademoura said:


> Yeah, I'm from Brazil. Actually I bought it as a custom built up from a guy who imports cycling stuff from Europe, like BH from Spain and Campagnolo gear from Italy. I don't think there are bikeshops selling BHs around here yet.


Ahhh ok, makes sense.

There's not many dealers around here yet either.
Looks like there's a few in South America.
http://www.bhbikes.com/en/dealers


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

They are very nice bikes. I demod one for about an hour or so and really liked it. I decided against buying one because I could not find one locally and was not 100% sure about the size.


----------

